# sights for glock 23



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can order some high visability sights for my glock 23 at a reasonable price. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glockmeister in Arizona will sell you Meprolight tritiums installed for $70 (plus shipping). I use Glockmeister and can attest to his quality of work. www.glockmeister.com


----------

